# Electric kids buggy build



## Darwin12 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi, I read all your requirements that you want to upgrade power wheels. To modify this electric kids car you need to modify the battery from 12v to 24v. Fix the electronic speed controller in your power wheels. It automatically controls the battery as well as wheels. At last, you need to do the custom fabrication process. You should add more traction to the tires so that your power wheels move fast.


----------



## rfsancho (Jun 22, 2021)

Darwin12 said:


> Hi, I read all your requirements that you want to upgrade power wheels. To modify this electric kids car you need to modify the battery from 12v to 24v. Fix the electronic speed controller in your power wheels. It automatically controls the battery as well as wheels. At last, you need to do the custom fabrication process. You should add more traction to the tires so that your power wheels move fast.


You didn't read anything I posted did you?


----------



## BAstereo (Dec 28, 2018)

rfsancho said:


> You didn't read anything I posted did you?


Lol, I read your initial post and was quite confused by that response.

Very nice build, looks like a blast for the kids!

I think your solution is to modify the throttle.
If you limit the throttle signal to some percentage of full throttle you should get your desired outcome.

The easiest would be a block under the pedal stopping the throttle at 50% or whatever.

But, if you want full travel on the pedal you'll need to do something electric.

A resistor with a switch to bypass it and allow full throttle would be my recommendation.

Is your throttle 2 wires? I think a variable resistor inline should do it, unless low resistance is no throttle.
3 wires? Put the resistor either on the power or ground depending on the pedal set up.


----------



## rfsancho (Jun 22, 2021)

Wouldn't a resistor create a dead zone on none and full throttle end? Since it's raising the resistance of the pedal. Since the signal will only pass through certain resistance range? So the initial press will have a small dead zone and so all full throttle. And with a big resistor to lower output to let's say 30% it will have very large dead zones of no signal. If I'm wrong, do correct me.
This will certainly give me the outcome that I want but I don't want to sacrifice pedal travel zone for that.


----------



## BAstereo (Dec 28, 2018)

You might be right. 
But in my mind the throttle is just a variable resistor with a range for example of 0 ohms to 1000 ohms. But, the controller actually looks at the voltage through the throttle, different controllers monitor this on different ways. A cheep variable resistor and you could test this idea.

The other option might be to get a throttle out of a car that has two internal sensors where one has half the output (double resistance) and switch between the two sensors to change from kid mode to adult mode.
I typed all that out only to realize you could just add a second sensor (with a different resistance range) onto your current pedal...

Or a controller with a programmable limp mode mode and use limp mode as kid mode. But, I don't have any examples of these controllers outside of something like an expensive Curtis or Sevcon. So, it might not be feasible.


----------



## rfsancho (Jun 22, 2021)

A pedal with two pots for different ranges sounds too good to be true, but I'll definitely look into that, thanks for the idea. A controller that does this exists which I will be using on the dune buggy build and I already have some prices, though they are steep as I will be needing two of them for the two motors. 
But for this little car I want the lightest and cheapest solution. 
Thanks again for the ideas.


----------

